# Rules on concealed weapons GC and hbsp



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

I know my wife and son, and maybe a few of you might think im crazy but... I have my ccw and carry my glock most any time Im not at work. I tried finding websites for the garden city pier and huntington beach state park with the exact rules and couldn't. It seems like not much would be said since EVERYONE has deadly weapons(filet& bait knives) I don't expect or look for trouble or anything but you know what they say...you never need it till you really need it.


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Call and ask would be the easiest thing.


----------



## Heartofthesun (Sep 20, 2010)

every place is different 



> SECTION 16-23-20
> (4) licensed hunters or fishermen who are engaged in hunting or fishing or going to or from their places of hunting or fishing while in a vehicle or on foot;


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/rules-regulations/default.aspx

No firearms at HBSP or any state park.

I cannot imagine that the pier at GC would allow you to carry a firearm either, especially since there's a bar at the end that serves alcohol for on-site consumption. 

As arich says, best to call and find out.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

BubbaHoTep said:


> http://www.southcarolinaparks.com/rules-regulations/default.aspx
> 
> No firearms at HBSP or any state park.


http://handgunlaw.us/states/southcarolina.pdf

Totally wrong information being given out. This changed with National park carry starting in 2010. Most states have complied with the federal law, even if the signs are still there they have no effect on CC.

Here is the current version of SC Code 51-3-145.(G)
(G) Possessing any firearm, airgun, explosive, or firework except by duly authorized park personnel, law enforcement officers, or persons using areas specifically designated by the department for use of firearms, airguns, fireworks, or explosives. Licensed hunters may have firearms in their possession during hunting seasons provided that such firearms are unloaded and carried in a case or the trunk of a vehicle except that in designated game management areas where hunting is permitted, licensed hunters may use firearms for hunting in the manner authorized by law. *This subsection shall not apply to a person carrying a concealable weapon pursuant to Article 4, Chapter 31, Title 23, and the concealable weapon and its ammunition. *


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

As I read the above, that subsection applies to "areas specifically designated by the department for use of firearms, airguns, fireworks, or explosives," which to my knowledge, HBSP is not such an area. The part about hunters would apply in those areas. That subsection does not indicate it applies to all state parks, and the state parks page says firearms are not allowed. 

They may have complied with the 2010 law, and I don't doubt that at all, but I'd err on the side of caution and call them and ask. Coming down on the wrong side of that law could lead to a very frustrating experience.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

The bold part answers the question. The 2010 Federal law (and 2012 SC state code) supercedes the webpage. CCW is allowed in all SC state parks, grounds, state forests, national forests, national parks and most local/county parks in both NC and SC.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Yea i would have to vote with your wife and son on that one. Fishing down on the beach at HBSP or on a pier and knowing someone had a concealed weapon of any kind would make me nervous. I think of them as family places and I cant imagine for real a reason to need one legal or not. just my two cents.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

rickyble said:


> Yea i would have to vote with your wife and son on that one. Fishing down on the beach at HBSP or on a pier and knowing someone had a concealed weapon of any kind would make me nervous. I think of them as family places and I cant imagine for real a reason to need one legal or not. just my two cents.


The 'real reason' is that my personal need for self defense trumps your nervous nelly. That's why it's CONCEALED, so you nervous nellies can go about in your world oblivious to the dangers of the everyday world. My FAMILY is why I carry concealed. You ever heard of carjackings, home invasions, armed robbery? If not, you need to check the local sheriff or police blotter, esp. in Horry county. Just tell me this, which blue state are you originally from?
The entire permitting process ensures that most of the people with a CHP are some of the most law abiding citizens among the population. Too bad there wasn't anyone allowed to carry in 'family places' like the Colorado Theatre that was shot up. Just because someone is legally permitted to be armed doesn't mean they are looking for an excuse to start trouble. Usually it's exactly the opposite. Oh, and the point about the knives has already been posted. You are surrounded by people with weapons on a pier


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

Im with jlove on this one. I carry every where I go(law permitting). And I know SC passed a law that says that you can carry in bars and resturants that serve alcahol up till I believe midnight as long as you are not drinking any. Now I am not sure if it has went into affect yet or not but it will. And 99% of the people who are against will be thankful if something ever happens, and that person who is carrying is there to protect them and save their life, or will be wishing that there was some one there who had a ccw to help them. It has happend that way many times before and will continue to happen EVERY WHERE. 

I dont think you can carry in a state park yet but I would say that unless the pier has the CORRECT signage posted you are legally allowed to cary concealed there with no problem.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

You CAN most definitely carry in a state park, state forests, wildlife management areas, and other PUBLIC taxpayer-owned lands..... I quoted the SC law above from the SC legislature website.
It goes along with the National Parks Carry law of 2010, and it's been that way for a few years. If you are approached by law enforcement, you have a duty to inform them that you are a CHP holder.
Everyone else shouldn't know you are carrying (the whole point of CC) so try not to 'print' or make it obvious. SC is NOT an open-carry state. Yet.
Also, don't go into any state-owned, or federally-owned buildings while carrying, or any place that has the correct signage (small 'gun-buster stickers don't count).

If people who are against it would do a little fact-checking, they would see that violent crime is on the downward trend in states that have enacted laws that enable self-defense and respect for the Bill of Rights (including the 2A).
That is inversely proportional to states and cities that have enabled draconian gun control (Chicago, NYC, D.C.) which have left their citizens to be victimized by out of control gang and other violent criminal elements

Also to clarify about the pier and bar: If the outdoor BAR and PIER are separate establishments ie: different owners, and neither is posted correctly, you aren't breaking the law by being on the pier and ** not drinking **

However, this is going to fix that boondoggle: http://www.nraila.org/legislation/state-legislation/2013/5/south-carolina-self-defense-bill-passes-house-committee,-goes-to-house-floor-for-vote.aspx?s=&st=&ps=


----------



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

As for the bar i will stay out. Simple as that. Its already a restriction on ccw holders. But Ccw holders are not criminals. By the very act of obtaining the ccw and submitting to the increased scrutiny which btw immediately flags their drivers license and car registration, they are proving they are law abiding. I was offered a job as a kentucky state police officer but declined because the wholly inadequate pay to offer my family a nice standard of living like vacationing in garden city. Ccw holders Don't often loose them but the records I checked in ky not one single ccw holder lost them from commiting crimes with the weapon. They lost them for other things not related like DUI or domestic abuse. Criminals. Unlike myself don't care about the law and don't let every leo(law enforcement officer) automatically know they may be armed. If there was a ccw holder at certain places and times like Colorado theater tragedy could be averted. People who commit crimes with firearms are committing crimes far in excess of possession. Ugh. I think I need to drop this and just check when I get there and no one will know or care.


----------



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

Ps thanks for the info about the parks and how they are legal regardless of signage.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have family in SC so I am very familiar with the gun laws, even though I live in NC. Some things differ between the two, but the *public *owns state and national parks, therefore the law-abiding public has a lawful right to exercise their constitutional freedoms therein. It's simple logic, which is rare in todays' dumbed down politically correct society.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Just tell me this, which blue state are you originally from?


North carolina...Wilkesboro...Sorry didnt mean to inflame the thread. Just dont happen to like handguns. Dont mind rifles and shotguns. I can see those. I actually wouldnt mind people caring handguns if they weren't concealed. Anyway I am sorry and apologize.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Been around multiple people on every pier I've fished that are carrying, as well as the surf, especially folks fishing alone, no one has ever been the wiser. That said this probably isn't the best place to debate it... A few phone calls will answer your questions.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

rickyble said:


> Just tell me this, which blue state are you originally from?
> 
> 
> North carolina...Wilkesboro...Sorry didnt mean to inflame the thread. Just dont happen to like handguns. Dont mind rifles and shotguns. I can see those. I actually wouldnt mind people caring handguns if they weren't concealed. Anyway I am sorry and apologize.


np man, no offense taken. Unfortunately, people come from other states that don't respect the RKBA, and they don't want to see open carry and will call LEOs and report you for 'brandishing a gun' on your hip in a holster. That's why concealed carry works in SC (and anywhere with a large transient/transplant population originating in the communortheast)


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

I would have just asked when I got down here or called ahead of time. You can ask the DNR (843-953-9307 ~ Region 4 Office) Horry County Police (843-915-5350) or SC State Police (843-546-7300 ~ Georgetown County Office), I am sure that they will give you a for sure yes or no. I understand your concerns and respect the opinions of both sides of gun control issues. Good luck and stay safe. Tight Lines, Matthew


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks jlove1974. Right now we, wife and I, are in the piedmont too. 2 years 3 months ...not that im counting or anything...Ill be down there permanently. We got a place at Murrells Inlet and we were coming down at least once or twice a month year round. Wife had a few problems since Christmas but she is on the mend and we are getting ready to start up again tomorrow. Coming down for a week. We do get a seasons pass each year for HBSP and its great and cheaper if you own land in Georgetown county. I really could see how you might want something(side arm) there at times especially if you were in the tent camping side up on the north end. Fish there all the time at that entrance. If you haven't you should try it. Lots of fish from the surf and if you can stand the walk the jetty too. I have caught pomps black drum red drum spots whitings rays sharks you name it. Great place. Still has dunes and crabs running around on the beach in the early morning.


----------



## jlove1974 (Oct 9, 2009)

I had family that lived off Wachesaw rd for a while. Still got family in Garden City. We wore HBSP out, but got tired of the crowds at the church boat landing and constant 120dB thump thump of Hardly Ableson bikers everywhere.

The truth is, until they fix that beach erosion problem in the south strand the surf fishing isn't going to improve much, and the crowds in the inlet keep me driving further south. HBSP is like the last vestige of the good old days in the south strand.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

You are right on the erosion. Even last year I could get to the point at GC at low tide. From what they are saying its a boat ride now. Too bad because it was a good fishing hole. Soon they will need to do something to even have a beach. Last year at high tide full moon you didnt have a lot of beach at HBSP. Over the last four years it has changed dramatically. At least I am going to wet a hook in the big pond at HBSP next week.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Do everyone sensible a favor....Stay in KY with your glock etc..You are paranoid and sane residents don't need your kind...dumb dumb


----------



## javeryo67 (Apr 22, 2013)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

I was trying to decide how to react appropriately. I figure good chance your joking trying to get me worked up. If not, it's a good thing your not on the tourism bureau.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

This is advertized as "a friendly surf fishing forum" right? Thanks for keeping things civil in the face of adversity Lexstang.


----------



## VaFisher (Aug 7, 2006)

Really?!?? :--|


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

A concealed handgun might be my fourth or fifth choice for a defense weapon on a fishing pier. Considering how there is always an urge to fire off a few rounds whenever I meet up with guns and ammo, it is best that I leave the pistols at home.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

This is a fishing forum to me not some hunting and game forum. Eattaflounder what does guns have to do with fishing unless your a weakling who can't defend yourself in the face of a ADVERSITY. i'M NOT GOING TO GET INVOLVED IN A GUN DEBATE SO THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS SUBJECT! where did my glock go...dah....where did it go you sllly wabbit


----------



## B8r (May 15, 2012)

The original poster asked if there were any special rules applying to areas he wanted to fish, on a fishing forum where people who frequent these areas post. It seems like a very legitimate, even responsible question to me.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

*Danman, i wm not the person that made the post.*



Danman said:


> This is a fishing forum to me not some hunting and game forum. Eattaflounder what does guns have to do with fishing unless your a weakling who can't defend yourself in the face of a ADVERSITY. i'M NOT GOING TO GET INVOLVED IN A GUN DEBATE SO THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS SUBJECT! where did my glock go...dah....where did it go you sllly wabbit


I did not make the original post nor had I commented on the original post. You may or may not see the value of carrying a concealed firearm. That is your opinion and I will defend you for having an opinion. Your first post mentioned nothing about this being a fishing forum. It just offered name calling and insults. At that point I pointed out that this is a friendly forum. I am not sure why you are getting defensive about that. And I am not sure why you want to take a shot at me about it.You were the person that threw the insults at Lexstang. I pointed out that that is not acceptable on this forum. I am surprised that the moderators let that fly. Lextang had an authentic question about how to follow the law and be responsible within the law while fishing in SC. I am sure that Lextang does not need me to stick up for him in the face of an uncalled for insult. Infact, he handled what could have been an ugly conversation pretty well. Look, I come here to talk about fishing stuff and if I met you while fishing I don't think either of us would or should have a problem with other if we didn't know about this conversation. That is how things should be. I think that Lextang is fairly new here and I want him to feel welcome on the forum. I hope I bump into him someday when I am fishing. I think that this should be a friendly place. We are going to disagree on some stuff. So what, let's play nice.

ETF


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Lexstang said:


> I was trying to decide how to react appropriately. I figure good chance your joking trying to get me worked up. If not, it's a good thing your not on the tourism bureau.


Hey Lexstang, that's a pretty doggone good response, and welcome to the madness.  I lived off Wilson-Downing for about six years and liked Lexington and all, but I don't miss the 45-minute drive on Nicholasville Road to go five miles. HA Also, there's too much blue in your neck of the woods, and I don't miss that. GO VOLS. 

Guys, just keep it civil. The mods don't want it to be like a senior citizens' ice cream social in here, and I have no problem with a little bit of banter to keep it lively from time to time. Just be sure you know where the line is, and don't cross it. Also, after you submit a post, you can still go back and edit it.  The site owner is working on a breathalyzer test for all posts as well, but he hasn't gotten that thing up and running yet. I am kidding. 

If we all agreed, there'd be no need for discussions or this forum. Just play nice.

Disclaimer: The "blue" above refers not to the mindless dumba$$ery that has become part of the political void and partisan BS and drivel in this country, but to the colors of the Cats (of which my wife is a huge fan, even though the in-state "red" would be a rival, I'm led to believe).


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Here here!


----------



## Lexstang (Jun 4, 2012)

I appreciate the compliments. I'm sorry that anyone is a vols fan. Tennessee isn't such a bad state otherwise. 
I was just looking to obey they law though the thread got hotter than any I've seen in a while. I guess I opened myself up to the rtba comments when I said wife and son don't agree. I'm stoked about coming on July 5. It's my third time coming. I've caught a nice flat tie on the gc pier and few crab and stuff. I always either throw it back or give away though. This year I'm changing that. I've vowed to catch enough fish crab and shrimp to have a family feast before we leave the next sat. I'll be the loonie with the yellow mntn bike pulling a reels on wheels sr cart. I'm rather proud about that little foray into aluminum welding though I spent more to make it myself than if I'd bought it


----------

